# بنطلونات جينز نسائيه



## الفرح عنواني (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يوجد لدينا للبيع بسعر مغري جدا بنطلونات جينز نسائيه كميه تصل الى 6000 قطعه + جاكيت ماركة اوربيه وفساتين موجودة في السعوديه 
المراسلة للجادين فقط


----------

